
French consumer group sues for right to resell Steam games - Aoyagi
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2015/12/french-consumer-group-sues-for-right-to-resell-steam-games/
======
Aoyagi
I'm interested in HN's take on the whole subject of "used software
(licenses)".

